# Gutters are short



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Just had new gutters installed and they left one side of my house about 4 inches short and the other side about 2 inches short. Am I over the top for wanting this fixed? Also I'm a little annoyed that the downspout is directly behind a small plant when they could have moved it over six inches or at least asked what I wanted to do.

PS sorry if this the wrong sub forum.


----------

